# Do you use polyester fabric as roofing material ?



## alish (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my America customers told me . more and more roofing expert use polyester(PET) stitch bond nonwoven fabric as roofing material , which has the below characteristics:
Good tensile properties
A range of elongation properties 
Resilience
Rigidity
Durability
Water proofing and whether proofing
Permeability and non-permeability as required
Good anti - abrasion properties
Flame retardant; anti-bacterial
Puncture resistant 

Our company hold 11 years experience produce this . Just contact me if you are using this . I can give you a best price . Thanks .


----------

